# framing a bathroom mirror



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Have no idea how that mirror is installed without a photo of same but my suggestion would be to stay away from it. Without the proper knowledge those bathroom mirrors can be dangerous to mess with, to say nothing of how heavy they can be.

How about a photo?


----------



## dotiev (Nov 29, 2011)

*mirror*

Okay... well... new dilemma... the mirror is GLUED to the wall, so I couldn't remove it if I wanted to... i'd like to build a frame and attach it directly to the mirror, but because of the large plastic clips on top and the metal track it sits on on the bottom.. it wouldn't be flush. Again.. the issue of trying to create a groove the length of the mirror (77 X 36) is an issue. I'd post a pic.. but as I am brand new to this site, I am still figuring it out. 

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## dotiev (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay... here we are.. a couple of pics


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I've used door casing for this very purpose (an old mirror where the silver has deteriorated at the edges) but it did require using my table saw to create a small notch on the backside of the casing to accommodate the track and clips, then applied it to the mirror using double sided foam tape. If you don't have a table saw you could try to fur out the casing to allow space for the track and clips.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Expect discoloration and moisture problems with putting a piece of wood trim on the sink like you plan. Aesthetically, IMO, putting frame molding that is proportionate to the huge piece of glass and around the mirror is going to make it look like it is cramped on the edge near the wall and the bottom. I don't think you are going to achieve the effect you have in mind. I doubt that you will like it. If you use trim that is too thin in will look anemic and out of place. 

You could replace those top clips with something less obvious.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

The mirror is most likely fixed to the wall with some adhesive, or should be if those clips are the only thing at the top holding it upright. The channel at the bottom actually supports the mirror so you don't want to remove it, and if the mirror is glued to the wall then you'd probably break it trying to get the channel off anyway, which is (hopefully) screwed into a couple of studs, depending on how wide and heavy the mirror is.

So, either leave it as is, frame it in place, or remove it entirely, frame it, and rehang it above the sink so that it does not contact it. Obviously those are in ascending level of effort with the last being quite a bit as you'll do a number on the drywall getting that mirror off.


----------



## dotiev (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes.. My plan, since the mirror is glued to the wall and HUGE, was to frame it in place.. by adhering the frame directly UNTO the mirror itself. My problem is allowing for the track at the bottom. What about using chair rail with a rabbet edge?? 

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Another option is to buy actual picture framing for it which comes rabbeted in varying depths. 

Or borrow a router from someone and rabbet your own frame.

As sdsester pointed out however you're going to have moisture problems down at the bottom since the frame will essentially be resting on the sink.

If it were my project I would remove the mirror, fix up the wall, and frame a new mirror and hang it. Anything other than that is going to be a kludge that will end up giving you problems IMHO.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

If you really want a frame around it, and it's just decorative, not structural, just glue it to the glass. The frame doesn't even have to cover the same amount of glass all around. You could just attach to the glass all around, leave the track at the bottom visible, make little recesses at the top with a chisel for the clips.

Or, if you have a router or table saw, you could start out with some 1x stock, make a rabbet for the bottom track. Then do something decorative to the front of the 1x.

Or, find/make some wooden (or other) spacers to make a frame, attached to the glass, on the sides and top flush with the track. Then attach the moulding of your choice to track and frame. IOW, fur out level with the highest point, then cover with trim.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of what I did.....


----------



## dotiev (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay.. thanks everybody.. very good suggestions to think about. I see that framining bathroom mirros is not uncommon... I wonder if moisture is a problem for a lot of people? I might think of something other than wood.. hmmm... I just can't stand the look of that huge ugly mirror with the frayed, jagged edges... but taking it down is not an option for me at this point.

I appreciate your help... as you can see..I'm a newbie! I'll keep checking for more pearls of wisdom.. Thanks again!


----------



## dotiev (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay.. so at home depot today... I found this think piece of cap molding that has a lip that would cover the track. Of course, I can't use it to frame the whole mirror as it doesn't match up. I found a decorative molding that sits on the molding that hides the frame.... problem now..? small molding won't work around the whole frame.. so it would only be at the bottom to cover the track. Would that look to awkward? 

Also... with this new pic.. is moisture/water getting onto the molding still a big issue? I thought maybe my previous pics led people to think the mirror was lower than it actually is.

Taking the frame down.. not an option.. I'm sure I'd end up buried under a pile of glass!

So glad I found this forum!


----------

